# Best knot for mono to flouro



## tnmule (Jun 27, 2008)

What is the best knot for tieing 30# flouro leader to 17#, 12#, and 10# mono? Thanks


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

works just as well for what your wanting..


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.netknots.com/html/seaguar_knot.html

Billy from Angler's Outlet showed me this one - easy enough for even me to tie !


----------

